# Ein kleiner Zwischenbericht vom Teichumbau



## geecebird (24. Sep. 2007)

Hallo,

einige von Euch sind ja bereits dem Link in meiner Signatur gefolgt und haben Planung und Teichbau-Tagebuch gelesen. Aber auch hier mal an dieser Stelle ein kleiner Zwischenbericht, denn so langsam sieht man Formen und erkennt, wie es werden soll.

Ende August haben wir so richtig angefangen. Die Fische wurden in einen kleinen Pool zwischenbeheimatet und mit einem Minibagger wurde ein großes Loch ausgehoben.

 ​
Unser größtes Problem war eigentlich, dass wir zwar ohne Probleme mit dem Minibagger auf das Grundstück kamen, jedoch der oder besser die vielen Container zum Abfahren des Lehmbodens nicht auf Grundstück konnten. Damit mussten wir mit vielen lieben fleißigen Helfer jetzt bereits rund 30m³ Lehm mit der Schubkarre abfahren. Weitere rund 15m3 warten noch, stören aber zur Zeit nicht.

 ​
Wir haben dann die Bodenabäufer verlegt und die Mauer für die spätere Filterkammer mit Betonschalsteine gesetzt und mit Beton und reichlich Baustahl gefüllt. Diese ist nun sehr stabil und wartet auf die große Wasserdruckbelastungsprobe.

 ​
Am letzten Wocheende haben wir dann endlich auch die Terassen bilden können, so dass man endlich mal eine Struktur erkennt und nach der ganzen Schaufelei zwischendurch mal wieder motiviert wurde. 

 ​
Der Teich selber hat eine größe von rund 11 x 5 Metern, eine Tiefe von 1,50. Der Filter wird später über zwei Bodenablaufe, einem Skimmer und einem kleineren Wandablauf betrieben. Der kleinere Wandablauf ist vorgesehen für eine UVC-Bypasslösung, welche dann bereits im Vortex endet.  Am Ende des Mehrkammerfilters, welchen ich mit IBC-Containern selber basteln werde, wird das gefilterte Wasser dann noch in einen Pflanzenfilter gepumpt und läuft von dort zurück in den Teich. 

Anbei die Planungsskizze, welche ihr größer auf meiner Page einsehen könnt:

 ​

Solltet Ihr Kritiken, Meinungen oder gerade Motivationssprüche aussprechen wollen, so macht das bitte hier und jetzt


----------



## Michael K (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ein kleiner Zwischenbericht vom Teichumbau*

Hallo Sven,

das sieht ja schon recht Ordentlich aus.  
An Deiner Stelle würde ich mindestens 2 Bodenabläufe mehr verlegen.
Dein Teich hat immerhin 80 m3.


----------



## Chrisinger (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ein kleiner Zwischenbericht vom Teichumbau*

HI  Sven,

sieht doch gut aus.

Warum hasten du nen Bagger??

Selbst ist der MAN.

LG chris


----------



## simon (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ein kleiner Zwischenbericht vom Teichumbau*

hallo sven
falls du so steil an der ganzen terrasse runtergehst solltest du diese mit 2 stützmauern  unterbauen    
falls mal was undicht wird  und das wasser die terrasse unterspült kann dann nichts passieren
gruss simon


----------



## geecebird (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ein kleiner Zwischenbericht vom Teichumbau*

Hallo, die Terasse ist bereits auf einem recht soliden Stahlbeton-Fundament, das einzige was passieren könnte, wäre Wasser in Richtung Keller, aber da wartet damn eine weiße Wanne ;o)


----------



## geecebird (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Ein kleiner Zwischenbericht vom Teichumbau*

Am Wochenende haben wir endlich mal den Pflanzenfilter vorbereitet und Vlies im Teich verlegt. Die letzten Tage zuvor waren leider zu regnerisch, so dass der Zeitplan ins Stocken kam. Jetzt warte ich auf die Lieferung der NG-Folie und hoffe, dass wir diese Freitag verlegen können.

So, und jetzt erst einmal den 5:0 Auswärtssieg der Borussia feiern


----------



## geecebird (14. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Ein kleiner Zwischenbericht vom Teichumbau*

Hallo, liebe Teich-Community ;o)

Es war soweit, die Folie ist angekommen und wurde am Mittwoch verlegt. 

 

Die beiden Bodenabläufe haben wir dann am Freitag und am Samstag verklebt und sind hier recht gut klar gekommen. 

Anmerkung: Da es im Netz keine wirkliche Anleitung gibt, wie man einen Bodenablauf installiert, habe ich das mit Bildern dokumentiert und werde es irgendwann in den nächsten Wochen einstellen.

 

Mit Hilfe eines C-Rohrs und einem Verteiler, haben wir dann Teich befüllt.

 

Aber natürlich musste bei dem ganzen Projekt dann doch mal etwas schief laufen. Ich hatte ganz einfach vergessen, den Anschluß für den Skimmer zu montieren. Zum Glück hielt sich der Schaden in Grenzen und wir konnten das Wasser wieder etwas abpumpen. Also Kommando zurück, morgen ist der Skimmer dran und dann wird komplett befüllt.


----------



## Dodi (14. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Ein kleiner Zwischenbericht vom Teichumbau*

Hallo Sven!

WOW - Wasser Marsch! 

Denn noch viel Erfolg beim Skimmer-Einbau!

Aber sach ma: war das Wasser nicht schon zu kalt, um darin zu "baden"? brrrr


----------



## geecebird (15. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Ein kleiner Zwischenbericht vom Teichumbau*

Dodi, bin ich ein Mann oder ne Memme? ;o)


----------



## Hawk0210 (15. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Ein kleiner Zwischenbericht vom Teichumbau*

Moin Sven !!!

Sieht super aus!!!!!......


----------



## geecebird (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Ein kleiner Zwischenbericht vom Teichumbau*

Huhu,

nachdem ich meinen zuvor berichteten Fehler (Skimmeranschluß) korrigiert hatte, haben wir den Teich heute restbefüllen können. Wir haben anschließend die beiden __ Störe und unsere vier Koi nach einer kurzen Wasserabkühlphase in einer PVC-Box ins neue Nass entlassen. 

 

Den Jungs geht es bestens, sind aber aber noch ob der neuen größe etwas iritiert ;o)

Der reine Anblick der doch recht modernen Teichform ist einfach klasse, man bekommt den Lohn für die viele Arbeit. 

Nun werden wir noch die Randgestaltung am Freitag (bitte lass es nicht regnen) vornehmen und unsere Pflanzen einsetzen. Je nach Verfügbarbeit schauen wir Sonntag beim einem Pflanzenmarkt im nahegelegenen Roermond/NL nach Pflanzen für den Pflanzenfilter. 

Hier ist zwar immer noch eine Großbaustelle, aber es wird langsam schöner. Man sieht nun endlich mal ein Vorkommen...


----------



## geecebird (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Zwischenbericht vom Teichumbau*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe lange Zeit hier kein Update mehr hinzugefügt. Das soll sich ändern und ich werde noch ein paar Bilder vom Teichumbau nachliefern. Der berufliche Stress stand mir einfach im Weg. 

Aktuell aber eine Planung vom Filter, wobei der Pflanzenfilter schon fertig ist und in Betrieb mit einem alten Biotec 12 läuft.

 

Über die Reihenfolge der Kammern muss ich mir noch Gedanken machen, wahrscheinlich macht es Sinn die Bioblocks als erste Kammer zu nutzen und erst dann das Helix. Mal sehen, vielleicht hat ja jemand hier ne gute Idee. Der Filter selber wird aus einer konischen Regentonne (Vortex) und zwei nachfolgende IBC-Container (je 1000l) erstellt, wobei ich mit Kunstoffplatten die Container in je zwei Kammern aufteile, so dass ich abzüglich Pumpenkammer noch drei echte Filterkammern haben werde.

PS: Ich brauche TEICHBAUMOTIVATION :beeten


----------



## geecebird (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Zwischenbericht vom Teichumbau*

Hallo,

nach ein paar faulen Wochen und einem immer noch nicht fertigen Schwerkraftfilter, haben wir uns immerhin aufgerafft und den Rasen neu eingesäht und eine kleine Terasse unter einer geplanten Hängematte fertig gestellt.  

Foto  Foto  Foto 

Ansicht der Ecke, Steinhaufen im Teich zur Ansiedlung von Tierchen und zum Schutz für Jungfische, die wir nun zahlreich haben. Rechts ein Blick auf den Filtergraben und auf den Pflanzenfilter

Foto  Foto 
Die Mädels und Jungs haben Hunger und wachsen prächtig im neuen Teich


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Zwischenbericht vom Teichumbau*

Sieht doch schon mal Prima aus  

Wenn ich man nur schon so weit wäre  

Über die Installation der BA's habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht  

Aber so wie es auf dem einen Bild zu sehen ist, kann es ja nur gehen. Wenn jemand die ultimative Lösung dafür hat, her damit.


----------



## geecebird (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ein kleiner Zwischenbericht vom Teichumbau*

Hallo zusammen,

nach dem großen Umbau und nach einem Jahr Pflanzenwuchs zeigen sich nun die ersten Pflanzen in ihrer Blüte. Wir hoffen, dass sich Pflanzen weiter prächtig entwickeln und für ein farbenfrohes Bild sorgen. 

Anbei ein paar Bilder vom Teich im April...


----------

